# Jordan river cats



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Little night fishing produced 19 cookie cutter size channel cats















































































Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice! How were the "Skeeters" ?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> Nice! How were the "Skeeters" ?


Never saw any and didnt use repellent. Also no wind. Weird huh!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

No skeeters is strange. I never had the chance to get out and dip a line for cats this year Love the tug they give you for sure!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

They do put up a good fight

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

What were you using for bait? And when time of night was it?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Slap That Quack said:


> What were you using for bait? And when time of night was it?


Chub meat and we fished from 12 midnight to 6 in the morning

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

Chub meat or fresh carp meat can be hard to beat for channel cats!


----------

